# Pensacola Beach Pier 11/11/12



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bonito were thick in the morning, you could throw out a white hex head, or a white or pink bass assassin and you'd hook up, or atleast get a hit. They stopped at about 8:45 though then a few ever so often.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you just fish the morning?


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

ya i got there at 7:10am thats when they started getting thick


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Curious if they were thick in the evening also...


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

KingFishin613 said:


> Bonito were thick in the morning, you could throw out a white hex head, or a white or pink bass assassin and you'd hook up, or atleast get a hit. They stopped at about 8:45 though then a few ever so often.



What type of Wind? I am thinking about going out Wed or Thurs?


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> What type of Wind? I am thinking about going out Wed or Thurs?


It was a hard east southeast wind


----------

